# The Evolution of the LaserDisc



## FastTrax (Apr 20, 2021)

www.blam1.com/Laserdisc/FAQ/

www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2016/08//why-laserdisc-lost/

www.mentalfloss.com/article/49111/mr-wizard-explains-laserdisc

www.medium.com/everything-80s/why-laser-disc-was-way-ahead-of-its-time-a425e46c418c

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaserDisc_player

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LaserDisc


----------

